# Wanted Russian Tortoise



## UMDRunner (Mar 26, 2008)

I am looking for 1, possibly 2 russian torts. I for sure would like a male, If I get two a male and female would be great. The only problem is I am from MN so I would most likely need you to ship. Please let me know if you have anything! Thanks


----------



## UMDRunner (Mar 26, 2008)

have you seen any on websites?


----------



## Tatooineboy (Mar 26, 2008)

Try the classifieds section of www.kingsnake.com for tortoises. Make sure to check-up on references from sellers on that site. Ask for detailed information on the tortoises: recent photos, captive breed or wild caught, et al.


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 26, 2008)

google tortoise classifieds or reptile classifieds 

thats what i did


----------



## claytonblunt (Apr 6, 2008)

I have two great males for sale. Contact me if you would like to know more.


----------

